# New York photos and general chat



## editor (Jul 6, 2005)

It's been a labour of considerable love, but I'm delighted to announce that the updated New York photo section is now online.

Featuring images from my trip there late last year, there over 270 new photos online, with the bar/club and café/restaurant guides being updated (it sucked having to change the Luna Lounge listing to read 'closed').

There's still one more 'street signs and graffiti' section to be completed, but I hope you'll enjoy the photos.

NYC photo tour
NYC photo thumbnails index
Text-only photo listing 
NYC panoramas
NYC bar guide 
NYC cafe guide 



(as ever, if you spot any typos/cock ups, please PM me rather than posting them here)


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2005)

I've also now added an 80+ photo gallery of NYC graffiti, shopfronts and signs.
_
Phew!_


----------



## D (Jul 10, 2005)

Excellent!

Didn't we also take a couple of smiley, happy photos of me and eme after the Petit Versailles party?

Did those disappear?

I was wearing my snazzy orange/plaid hat, if memory serves me.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I was wearing my snazzy orange/plaid hat, if memory serves me.


Indeed you were - and you looked very happy in that combo too!

I'll mail 'em to you if you like - it's just that I rarely add personal shots to my public galleries.


----------



## D (Jul 10, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed you were - and you looked very happy in that combo too!
> 
> I'll mail 'em to you if you like - it's just that I rarely add personal shots to my public galleries.



Cool.  That would be great.


----------



## Wess (Jul 11, 2005)

Great pics Ed...!

I would absolutly love to go to New York ...


----------



## West68thStreet (Jul 12, 2005)

They're beautiful pics, I have this terrible ache in my belly wanting to go back there now! 

"This is a Bronx bound 6 train. Next stop 23rd Street  . . . " 

Ah memories.


----------



## duvel (Jul 14, 2005)

another great round of NYC Photos, Editor!

I'll be in the great city for New Yera's Eve.....my 8th trip to the big apple


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the positive feedback - putting together the gallery took an eternity, so it's nice to see it being appreciated!

I've now added a new graffiti, signs and shops section.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Flavour (Jul 14, 2005)

editor - you are a top man for the photo section, a big thumbs up etc.

Which one can be my new wallpaper... 

- p.s. ed- what's your favourite bit of NYC?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> - p.s. ed- what's your favourite bit of NYC?


Lower East Side, I reckon.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 14, 2005)

LES is top but my heart will always belong to East Village  (which is only 5 mins away anyway ... )


----------



## duvel (Jul 28, 2005)

...East Village for me, too!


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm still sifting through the zillions of pictures taken on my recent US trip, but I've now posted up 15 panoramas from New York City, Brooklyn and upstate.

As ever, they're all around 250k in size, and you'll need Java installed on your machine to see 'em:

Washington Square, NYC 
Grand Central Station, NYC 
Beacon railroad station, New York state 
Bedford Avenue/N6th St, Williamsburg 
Orchard Street, Lower East Side, NYC 
Canal St, Chinatown, NYC 
Mercer Street, Lower Manhattan, NYC 
Union Square West, Manhattan, NYC 
East River from Williamsburg, Brooklyn 
East Coast Memorial, Battery Park, NYC 
Great Hall, Ellis Island 
First Avenue subway station, NYC 
Williamsburg Bridge from Brooklyn 
SoHo street scene, NYC 
View from Ellis Island 

Hope you like them!

(if you find any typos/blunders etc, please PM me and I'll fix it)


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2006)

More updates: 











Midtown Manhattan at night





Radio City





Veteran's Day Parade


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2006)

And some more pics!











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/midtown-manhattan.html


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's some more photos, this time from the small town of Beacon, some 60 miles up the Hudson River from NYC - well worth a day trip in you're in New York!






Beacon, New York






Dia:Beacon galleries


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2006)

Just added a piece on Harlem:






http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/harlem-new-york.html


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 20, 2006)

nice pics - is this a recent trip - just seeing the fall colours in the trees, the north east US/Canada is glorious in Autumn....


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> nice pics - is this a recent trip - just seeing the fall colours in the trees, the north east US/Canada is glorious in Autumn....


They're all  from November last year.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 21, 2006)

I wondered if it was a little early - they'll be good pretty soon though, it seems quite a long transition iirc.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2007)

Some more photos are now online (I'm slowly working through them!)











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-night.html


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 13, 2007)

I had to stop looking because I was getting too nostalgic. Just left a message on the wifes phonme "maybe we should think about NYC for a break in September"


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's another page of night/dusk pics around Battery Park, Broadway and Chinatown:











http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-night2.html


----------



## llantwit (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm really enjoting these editor - thanks!
Have you thought about a little photo-book on alternative New York? I've no idea how you'd go about such a thing, and printing photos is expensive, I'm sure, not to mention choosing which ones to include, but they're just so cool.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> I had to stop looking because I was getting too nostalgic. Just left a message on the wifes phonme "maybe we should think about NYC for a break in September"



And she e-mailed me back "12th - 19th or 5th - 12th = £285 with continental to New York each"

 

Sometimes persuasion is so gentle it's a simple voice mail


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2007)

Some more photos for y'all:






We checked out the recently reopened observation deck at the Rockefeller Center and the views were fantastic (although it was _really_ cold up at the top!)






http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/rockefeller-center.html






We also checked out Greenpoint, north Brooklyn, which is rapidly becoming the place to be for 'early adopting' hipsters and arty types fleeing the accelerating rents in nearby Williamsburg.






Here's  a pic of the Eat Records cafe in Greenpoint which was a welcoming, no-nonsense kind of stop off on a freezing afternoon.

http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/greenpoint-brooklyn.html


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2008)

A few more pics  - more to follow!






Lenin statue in NYC!












http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-winter-photos.html


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2008)

Three more pages of updates with over 60 photos!


























http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/manhattan-street-photos.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/manhattan-street-photos-01.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/manhattan-street-photos-02.html


----------



## Mr Retro (May 16, 2008)

Great photos.

You allude to Hopper in one of the comments. However your photos of people in action but alone, walking alone past a typically new york scene, alone looking in a new york shop window, have a stark hopper type feeling in a different, unique way. Those types are your best photos if you don't mind me saying so. You have a brilliant eye for them.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2008)

Cheers for your kind comments. *Really* appreciated.  

I bought a book on Hopper's work recently and I was surprised to find the sometimes striking similarities in the kind of subject matter (not that I'm claiming to be anywhere near as good as the man himself!).


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2010)

Some photos from around Williamsburg:





























http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/williamsburg-brooklyn-photos-2.html
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/williamsburg-brooklyn-photos.html


----------



## sim667 (Mar 11, 2010)

editor do you only use your own photos for the urban75 site? Or do you use submissions aswell?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> editor do you only use your own photos for the urban75 site? Or do you use submissions aswell?


At the moment it's not really possible to include other people's photos, but I'm hoping that eventually users will be able to contribute their own features to the site. 

Here's a some photos of New York from a visit in 2004:
















More here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-manhattan-street-shots/


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2010)

*Unbelievable* snow on the Lower East Side!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/avenue-a-freeze-out-as-snowstorm-hits-new-york-city/


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

A lovely wet walk in Battery Park:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/battery-park-new-york-city-in-the-driving-autumn-rain/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jan 18, 2011)

how many times have you visited new york ed?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2011)

I worked there for two years on and off, so quite a few times back in the day. I've only been once since 2008 though.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 18, 2011)

Wonderfull city - been obsessed with it (especially the subway) for over 30 years - havent been for 2 years+ , but planning and daydreaming .......(and reading)


----------



## funky_sessions (Oct 25, 2011)

i'm gonna be in NY in less than a week  i'm working on some photography projects for my final year degree show.
ed, your pics have been an awesome inspiration! - loving your work


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I worked there for two years on and off, so quite a few times back in the day. I've only been once since 2008 though.



I was bloody there at the same time as you once in 2007 and trying to get over to the offline in Brooklyn. Only it was the same night as the Hatton v Mayweather fight and by the time it was all over it was pointless trying to make it down.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

I really wanted to get over in December because I love New York around Christmas, but I fear it's not going to be possible this year


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2013)

Some more photos, this time based around a night theme:











More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-city-at-night-seven-nocturnal-photos/


----------



## petee (Jun 16, 2013)

were you just here?
ps i've seen low clouds around the ESB, it's quite dramatic if you're directly below it


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2013)

petee said:


> were you just here?


 
I wish! They're a few pics from my last trip. I hope to get over some time this year.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 8, 2013)

Digging the New York pics.  They're getting me in the mood for my forthcoming trip  .


----------



## diond (Jul 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Some more photos, this time based around a night theme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this second one. I imagine there's been some work done post but I particularly like the clear, sharp and bright shine from the cars parked on the right. Was this exposure a case of banging up the ISO, setting a smaller aperture with a fast shutter speed? I am a complete novice and although I've had a very usable Panasonic DMC FZ7 for several years, I've never used it other than with the preset settings but I would really like to be able to get to use it to its full potential.

Cheers


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

diond said:


> I really like this second one. I imagine there's been some work done post but I particularly like the clear, sharp and bright shine from the cars parked on the right. Was this exposure a case of banging up the ISO, setting a smaller aperture with a fast shutter speed? I am a complete novice and although I've had a very usable Panasonic DMC FZ7 for several years, I've never used it other than with the preset settings but I would really like to be able to get to use it to its full potential.


There's was no real fiddling about at all - just a resize and unsharpen filter. 

Here's the original image as it looks straight out of the camera  (and its file properties):


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 9, 2013)

I went on an interesting journey around the upper reaches of Manhattan and The Bronx at the weekend.

One of the places I was pleasantly surprised to discover was The Cloisters, located in Fort Tryon Park, Washington Heights. A museum which overlooks the Hudson, built from disassembled medieval French abbeys, shipped over to NY and reconstructed in the early 20th century. It's such a world away from the architecture of the rest of the area, you'd could almost forget you were in Manhattan.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 9, 2013)

diond said:


> I really like this second one. I imagine there's been some work done post but I particularly like the clear, sharp and bright shine from the cars parked on the right. Was this exposure a case of banging up the ISO, setting a smaller aperture with a fast shutter speed? I am a complete novice and although I've had a very usable Panasonic DMC FZ7 for several years, I've never used it other than with the preset settings but I would really like to be able to get to use it to its full potential.
> 
> Cheers





editor said:


> There's was no real fiddling about at all - just a resize and unsharpen filter.
> 
> Here's the original image as it looks straight out of the camera (and its file properties):
> 
> View attachment 35896


Those figures were quite surprising to me at first glance (I'm also a novice photographer really). The aperture is wide open but the depth of field seems very deep. I guess this is explained by the 24mm lens? The shutter speed is not at all fast (that's got to be a tripod shot, right?), but the traffic seems to have been frozen in place. My guess is that the lights have just changed and the cars are slowed almost to a halt. You can see motion blur on some of the pedestrians and the cyclists. Also - no need for a really high ISO because of the other exposure factors. (You more or less got every aspect wrong diond , but I would have too!).

The auto white-balance is interesting too.  The golden cast from the streetlights is unnatural, but contrast well with the upper part of the picture where the wb read seems more natural.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

The depth of field is quite sharp because it's a wide angle lens and everything in the distance - and small sensors don't offer much depth of field anyway.

it was hand held.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 9, 2013)

Ah yeah, small sensor too.  I was doing my thinking in full frame mode.  That's a low shutter speed for hand-held, no?  You must have a steady hand.


----------



## petee (Jul 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> I went on an interesting journey around the upper reaches of Manhattan and The Bronx at the weekend.
> 
> One of the places I was pleasantly surprised to discover was The Cloisters


 
the cloisters is fabulous, and because of the terrain that's the part of manhattan that is in its most original condition.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

petee said:


> the cloisters is fabulous, and because of the terrain that's the part of manhattan that is in its most original condition.


 
Love that place. Makes you wonder how they got the antiquities though...


----------



## petee (Jul 10, 2013)

ah, you've been to new york!


equationgirl said:


> Love that place. Makes you wonder how they got the antiquities though...


from j d rockefeller
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloisters,_New_York#History


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

petee said:


> ah, you've been to new york!
> 
> from j d rockefeller
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloisters,_New_York#History


 
Thanks for posting that 

I'd never seem artifacts like the ones they have inside, books covered in gold and precious stones, ornate goblets and so on. Mind-blowingly impressive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2013)

I also took this shot of lower Manhattan the other day, with the nearly complete One World Trade Centre on the left. Oddly, it doesn't look all that impressive from this angle, but side-on and from a distance you can see its quite magnificent and noticeably the tallest building in NY.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Panoramic from the top of the Rockefeller building (1WTC to the right of the Empire State in the distance)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 10, 2013)

Some crazy effect I was playing about with on my Galaxy Nexus phone...


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2013)

I felt all nostalgic for NYC so posted up a series of photos I took as I crossed Brooklyn Bridge. 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-sunset-a-beautiful-sky-seen-from-brooklyn-bridge/


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 15, 2013)

Cracking photos. How do you keep a moving car in the foreground and the buildings in the background in focus? Not exactly point and click stuff I imagine?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr Retro said:


> Cracking photos. How do you keep a moving car in the foreground and the buildings in the background in focus? Not exactly point and click stuff I imagine?


Just force-fired the flash and held the camera steady.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2013)

Williamsburg view. The place has thoroughly gentrified now.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2013)

In case you need to wash your skids at 5am- there's a place in Brooklyn for you!


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2013)

Walking over Williamsburg Bridge


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2013)

Near Albert levels of graffiti in this Lower East Side view of a bar toilet


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2013)

Aaieee! The birds! A Hitchcock-esque scene in Brooklyn.


----------



## diond (Dec 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Near Albert levels of graffiti in this Lower East Side view of a bar toilet


I'm sure many of the toilets are like that but I remember going into the Charleston pub loo in Williamsburg and being amazed by the graffiti in there. I did feel uneasy about taking out my camera to shoot some photos but I wished I had done now.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm slowly going through the pile of photos from my trip. 

Here's the first batch:
Photos of Union Square Farmers’ Market and Holiday Market, New York


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

Some photos from a trip on the East River Ferry which hurtles along at an impressive rate of knots!
















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-trip-on-the-east-river-ferry-from-williamsburg-to-e-34th-st-new-york/


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Some more pics:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/lower-m...-dangling-pretzel-ten-new-york-street-photos/


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2014)

Photos from NY subway: 











http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-city-subway-dancers-bust-out-the-hip-hop-moves-on-the-j-train/


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

And what a splendid name that is too.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

Jamaica subway station, NYC.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

Vast chunks of Williamsburg are totally unrecognisable  from a decade ago. The riverfront has been uber-gentrifed.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

Bushwick.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

Beyond edgy! Too much vibrancy, if anything!


----------



## editor (May 10, 2014)

America. Where the trains look like submarines.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2014)

Abandoned elevated railway, Brooklyn


----------



## editor (May 19, 2014)

This was kind of strange and a bit sad: 










http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-desperate-confession-and-apology-in-a-brooklyn-street-new-york/


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Some more photos from my trip:































Shop fronts and street signs in Brooklyn and downtown Manhattan, New York


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Here's another series of photos from my travels 































Photos of signs, slogans, stickers, graffiti and flags, New York


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

Some photos from a walk around Grand Ferry Park, Williamsburg, Brooklyn, New York


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's another cafe I liked in Brooklyn: 











Swallow Cafe
49 Bogart St
Brooklyn, New York 11206

http://www.urban75.org/blog/swallow...ves-up-a-tasty-cream-cheese-bagel-and-coffee/


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2014)

A walk along a new riverside park in New York: 
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-walk-...s-point-south-park-long-island-city-new-york/


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 26, 2014)

We're going again in October this year. Once again we will be using some of your photos and tips to enjoy our trip. 

Looking for a hotel now. We stayed in The Ace Hotel last year and it was really good and great location too. Might stay over by The Highline this time around


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

Some pics from a trip to Beacon, NY











http://www.urban75.org/blog/street-musicians-of-beacon-dutchess-county-new-york-summer-2014/


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2014)

Some more photos from Beacon, New York 

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/street-...ti-seen-around-beacon-dutchess-county-new-yor


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice photos, looks an interesting area.
I like the Hudson Beach Glass building on the link.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2014)

Some more photos from my wanders around Beacon: 





















http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-arc...eacon-new-york-a-photo-tour-from-summer-2014/


----------



## Belushi (Sep 30, 2014)

Citylab have some great photos of the gentrification of the Meatpacking District over the past thirty years http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/...formation-of-the-meatpacking-district/380681/


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 30, 2014)

Interesting article and I love the photos.
It's good to see that they have retained and made an excellent job of renovating most if the old buildings.
I can imagine how much the values have skyrocketed though!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 30, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Citylab have some great photos of the gentrification of the Meatpacking District over the past thirty years http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/...formation-of-the-meatpacking-district/380681/


 
Great photos. There's a couple towards the bottom where there are similar colour modern cars in the same spots as there are old cars in the old photos. I wonder if he waited around or just got lucky. It really works anyway.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Some photos from the Brooklyn Flea Record Fair, Williamsburg, New York


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2014)

Some photos of subway dancers:











Don’t look now, but there’s dancers suspended from the subway roof: New York scenes


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

Some more photos from NYC: 
A photo walk across Williamsburg Bridge from Brooklyn into Manhattan


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeez


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

There's some powerful photos of the aftermath of that blast here:
http://mashable.com/2015/03/29/east-village-explosion-photos/


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooops!

First ride of the season on Coney Island's iconic roller coaster ends in rescue


----------



## MsMCR (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow - these are fabulous!  Going to be there for a couple of days next month, can't wait!


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2015)

I've just added some more NY pics: 









































More here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/faces-of-new-york-street-scenes-from-the-big-apple-nyc/


----------



## Robmag (Sep 23, 2015)

I lived in New York for a couple of months and I'm just thrilled with the town. Definitely the best city in the world!


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

Robmag said:


> I lived in New York for a couple of months and I'm just thrilled with the town. Definitely the best city in the world!


I loved living there, but it's partly because I always end up half hating the place and half loving it! It's a real city of contradictions but never, ever dull!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2015)

I came here yesterday and I'm completely blown away by it, staying just off Times Square , I can't believe how much I love it and the people , quite possibly my new favourite city , I've taken hundred of pics which il start sharing in the next few days


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 14, 2016)

Not sure if these have been posted before - I have seen a couple of them.
From Retronaut today - some great photos of the poverty in New York in the late 1800s

Inside the squalid tenements of 1890s New York City


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2016)

photo testing..


----------



## petee (Apr 14, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Not sure if these have been posted before - I have seen a couple of them.
> From Retronaut today - some great photos of the poverty in New York in the late 1800s
> 
> Inside the squalid tenements of 1890s New York City



those are Jacob Riis photos
Jacob Riis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
How the Other Half Lives - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## blossie33 (May 9, 2016)

More from Mashable, Fifth Avenue 1911 from start to finish.

If Google Street View existed in 1911


----------



## petee (Sep 9, 2016)

seen from the court street 7 station


----------



## discobastard (Dec 18, 2016)

Some recent pics.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## discobastard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## blossie33 (Jul 7, 2017)

Todd Webb's New York 1945 - 1960

Some cracking photos here   A returning WWII veteran captured an extraordinary photographic record of postwar NYC


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn, I miss NY, although what it will be like post Trump might be a bit different.


----------



## petee (Jul 8, 2017)

i went to the exhibit 

A City Seen


----------



## petee (Jul 26, 2017)

petee said:


> i went to the exhibit
> 
> A City Seen



i took some pix there and will load them w/ commentary from myself soonish.

in the meantime ... some things never change


----------



## petee (Aug 19, 2017)

this is the corner of the block i live on, as it was in 1946. if the shot were 100 feet to the right, you would see my apt building. the furniture store with the double-barrelled german name was replaced by another furniture store with another double-barrelled german name, which only closed this year, and is being replaced by a boozhy storefront gym of the sort which have sprung up like mushrooms in shit over the past three or four years. remarkably, all of these buildings remain, though there is now a highrise in the space past the building at the left edge. the el was torn down in 1955, before my time.


the next stop north, 89th street. the bldg with the vegetable stand out front is still there, all the rest have gone.


----------



## petee (Aug 22, 2017)

first picture above, today


----------



## petee (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## blossie33 (Nov 3, 2017)

New York in motion - late 1800's / early 1900's

Coney Island












Circus elephant in Brooklyn






From here  A Brooklyn chemist's 1800s photos capture New York in motion


----------



## petee (Nov 3, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> From here  A Brooklyn chemist's 1800s photos capture New York in motion



from there:







apparently, rolling the hoop was played from roman times. that picture is from 1886, but when i was growing up in the 1960s, i knew nothing about it, never saw anyone playing it nor heard of it. did it really go away that quickly?


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd heard of it before, seem to remember seeing pictures of Victorian children in the UK rolling a hoop.
I think it probably died out in the early 1900s - certainly didn't see it in my childhood.


----------



## petee (Nov 7, 2017)

Color Photos of the 1939 New York World's Fair

the US pavilion. looks kinda fascist.





trylon and perisphere, the icons of the fair


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2017)

petee said:


> Color Photos of the 1939 New York World's Fair
> 
> the US pavilion. looks kinda fascist.
> 
> ...


Have you visited the site recently? I've passed by that big globe and always wanted to take a look around to see what's left.


----------



## petee (Nov 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you visited the site recently? I've passed by that big globe and always wanted to take a look around to see what's left.



the unisphere, from the 1963-4 world's fair, where i spent many, many hours at the sufferance of my weary mother:





what's left at the site (flushing meadows park) is that globe and the new york state exhibition, which features at the end of Men In Black, and which had a giant map of NYS on the ground






see also New York World’s Fair | AbandonedNYC


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 9, 2017)

New York's Vanished Cafes  Inside NYC's vanished cafeterias, places of warmth and community


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2017)

I miss this lovely cafe that was gentrified out of Williamsburg in 2007











The Read Cafe, 158 Bedford Avenue, Williamsburg, Brooklyn New York, NYC, December 2006 (now closed)


----------



## petee (Nov 9, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> New York's Vanished Cafes  Inside NYC's vanished cafeterias, places of warmth and community



i was in the automat at 42nd and 3rd ave lots:
randomness | Remembering the Horn & Hardart Automat.

it was on the corner of the block where the Daily News building was, which I was also in lots:
Inside the Daily News Building
Jeremiah's Vanishing New York: News Building
those pictures doesn't give the full idea of how cool the lobby was. it has a bank of meteorological equipment and the floor had tiles like these:


----------



## 1927 (Nov 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you visited the site recently? I've passed by that big globe and always wanted to take a look around to see what's left.


Was there last week, currently there is an art installation surrounding the unisphere.

Where to find Ai Weiwei's ‘Good Fences Make Good Neighbors’ in NYC


----------



## petee (Nov 18, 2017)

we're moving on over


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 18, 2017)

Interesting article and photographs of East Harlem in the 80's from the BBC website.

Capturing East Harlem in the 80s


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2017)

Rooftop Theatres of New York




















From this page  New York's Incredible Lost Rooftop Theatres


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2017)

From the same website - Sylvan Terrace New York


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

They've had a hefty snow storm over there: 
















In photos: Snow in Manhattan. Wintry scenes on the streets of New York


----------



## petee (Jan 5, 2018)

yes we have. lows overnight were at minus 15 C, too. high tomorrow minus 11.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

petee said:


> yes we have. lows overnight were at minus 15 C, too. high tomorrow minus 11.


Take pics! I love seeing NY in the snow


----------



## petee (Jan 5, 2018)

manhattan in tilt-shift photos
The Urban Lens: Jasper Leonard miniaturizes NYC in 'New York Resized' | 6sqft


----------



## petee (Jan 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Take pics! I love seeing NY in the snow



i wasn't able to get anything worthwhile, so here's one from 1948


----------



## petee (Mar 15, 2018)

nice selection

NY by Night: Stunning Vintage Photos of the City After Dark


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a few snow pics from last week.


----------



## petee (Apr 16, 2018)

bit of rain today


----------



## petee (May 4, 2018)

See exclusive construction photos of NYC's highest outdoor observation deck at 30 Hudson Yards | 6sqft


----------



## petee (May 19, 2018)

_Did you know that the city is putting up 21 families, rent-free, in some of the priciest neighborhoods, in custom-made homes with jaw-dropping views? _

See NYC's Most Adorable Predators: The Baby Peregrine Falcons At 55 Water Street


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2018)

Just spotted this short vid on the BBC website, New York in the 1970s,  Lost photos of an old New York summer


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have a few snow pics from last week.



Just seen these. They're great! Ricoh GR?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Just seen these. They're great! Ricoh GR?


Cheers! That was actually a medium format rangefinder that I took with me for some odd reason, and HP5+. Unfortunately I didn’t have gloves so had to stop because my fingers stopped working.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2018)

virgin doing 282 quid returns after labor day....


----------



## petee (Jul 11, 2018)

del ...


----------



## petee (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 14, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 138558
> 
> 
> 
> virgin doing 282 quid returns after labor day....



Still doing this btw, £25 + tax. So is United who has much better availability than Virgin and flies in to Newark, so good for a train to Penn Station.


----------



## paolo (Aug 18, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Still doing this btw, £25 + tax. So is United who has much better availability than Virgin and flies in to Newark, so good for a train to Penn Station.



“United: Come Fly The Friendly Skies”

(Until you get dragged off with your teeth smashed.)

I booked Virgin. Higher sticker price, cheaper after dental work


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 18, 2018)

paolo said:


> “United: Come Fly The Friendly Skies”
> 
> (Until you get dragged off with your teeth smashed.)
> 
> I booked Virgin. Higher sticker price, cheaper after dental work



If they don’t smack you in the mouth they’ll kill your dog. But, you know, £25...

When you going?


----------



## petee (Aug 21, 2018)

N train re-routed yesterday because of ...



thx to jon stewart, they're going to an animal sanctuary.
lesson: if you escape, you'll get away with it.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 27, 2018)

From a good friend , proper New Yorker , father a Bronx cab driver .....Utter quality this (IMHO) 

The NYC Glossary: 38 New York Words to Learn


----------



## petee (Aug 28, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> From a good friend , proper New Yorker , father a Bronx cab driver .....Utter quality this (IMHO)
> 
> The NYC Glossary: 38 New York Words to Learn



a very good list, but a few modifications:

hero: yes, but also 'sub.' not the others though ('hoagie' is specific to philadelphia).
on line: this is frequently mentioned as a marker of new york speech but you'll hear 'in the line' just as often. "shut up and get in the line."
coffee: _*nobody*_ calls it "joe".
30 Rock: is a bit precious. using it indicates that you're hip and may know somebody who knows tina fey. just say "30 rockefeller center."
BK: very recent and purely hipster. it's 'bklyn.' BX is, and always has been, the bronx.
fugeddaboudit: still a common and quite useful expression. one meaning is "that question you just asked requires no answer."
vinny: "hey sal, this guy trump, is he a dik?"
sal: "is trump a dik?? fugeddaboudit."

i think the writer is on the young side...

ps, i live on east 84th street. not on 5th though, i can guarantee


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2018)

petee said:


> a very good list, but a few modifications:
> 
> hero: yes, but also 'sub.' not the others though ('hoagie' is specific to philadelphia).
> on line: this is frequently mentioned as a marker of new york speech but you'll hear 'in the line' just as often. "shut up and get in the line."
> ...


When I first got to NY and heard someone say, "Pastrami on rye and hold the mayo" it was a brilliant moment. No one ever talked like that in London but I'd heard it so many times in films...


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 28, 2018)

Is the term "enough already" .....still used ? 

Nothing beats getting onto an older subway car with real announcements by the c/r such as "Step inside and watch the closing doors - downtown local making all calls" etc.....


----------



## petee (Aug 28, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Is the term "enough already" .....still used ?



yes



> Nothing beats getting onto an older subway car with real announcements by the c/r such as "Step inside and watch the closing doors - downtown local making all calls" etc.....



fewer and fewer they are


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 28, 2018)

petee said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> fewer and fewer they are



I know -  must try and get over next year for the iconic R32's on the BMT lines (the experts will know what I mean) 

Many years ago , a kind conductor allowed me to make some announcements on the "F" -


----------



## petee (Aug 28, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Many years ago , a kind conductor allowed me to make some announcements on the "F" -





Saturday Night Live: Transit Workers

(I'm sure you didn't sound like that )


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 28, 2018)

petee said:


> Saturday Night Live: Transit Workers
> 
> (I'm sure you didn't sound like that )



I wont go there - but a combination of a Welsh / English accent might have gone down well. !


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 28, 2018)

A legend !


----------



## 1927 (Sep 12, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> From a good friend , proper New Yorker , father a Bronx cab driver .....Utter quality this (IMHO)
> 
> The NYC Glossary: 38 New York Words to Learn


"MacDougal Street
Avoid the scorn of NYU-ers everywhere by correctly pronouncing this Greenwich Village street’s name: mac-DOOG-al."

I'm just puzzled as to how else it could possibly be pronounced!


----------



## petee (Dec 10, 2018)

happy hannukah!



more of him/her/it
Hanukkah Challenge: Watch This Spinning Human Subway Dreidel Without Hurling


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow  
I haven't seen anything like that happening in Stamford Hill


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

These are great - New York in Kodachrome (1966-1967)






















New York in Kodachrome (1966-1967) - Flashbak


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

The Mudd Club












The Mudd Club: The Doorman At New York's Most Jaw-Dropping Venue Finally Lets You In - Flashbak


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 26, 2019)

A little outside of NY (120 miles) but what a nice project for the town of Ghent.

Inside small-town USA


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2019)

Im across the river in New Jersey. First time I've ever had a microwave in my hotel room!


----------



## petee (Mar 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Im across the river in New Jersey. First time I've ever had a microwave in my hotel room!



how was the gig?
ps did you drain the minibar?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2019)

petee said:


> how was the gig?
> ps did you drain the minibar?


Gig was great - we had a good crowd in. We're in Philly now and did a WFMU radio session earlier that went well. See you tomorrow!


----------



## danski (Mar 3, 2019)

editor said:


> The Mudd Club


<3 fab 5


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2019)

Taking a walk around the Lower East Side now - boy has the place been sanitised, gentrified and had most of its character stripped out. I still like NY but at the moment it feels like I've to meet an old punk rock musician friend and he's turned up in a power suit and an office-friendly haircut.


----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2019)

lotta guys in this place with skintight haircuts and english accents.


----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2019)

SMASHING gig!


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2019)

Some photos from a snowy Central Park


























In photos: Central Park in the snow on St David’s Day, New York, March 2019


----------



## petee (Mar 19, 2019)

capital finds another way to monetize life.

_The massive 'Vessel' is the honeycomb-like crown jewel of Hudson Yards, which officially opened on Friday. It's been compared to a giant Shawarma, a comically-oversized pine cone, a rejected M.C. Escher fever dream, and a "$200 million staircase that doesn’t actually take you anywhere." Whether you think it is an out-of-place eye sore or the next great public art installation, there's no doubt that it was purposefully designed to lure in millions of visitors a year and inspire an infinite number of selfies and Instagram photos. But here's something to keep in mind if you do decide to go get that picture: simply by visiting the Vessel, you are granting the Vessel the rights to use all of your Vessel content.

In the Hudson Yards Terms & Conditions, which you very likely have not read closely, there are two notable and exceptional clauses which state that by creating, posting or uploading any content depicting or related to Vessel, they have the right and license to use your content however they see fit in perpetuity. Likewise, if you merely appear in a photo with the Vessel, they also have the right to use your name, likeness, voice, and all the rest for any commercial purpose they see fit in perpetuity._

PSA: The Hudson Yards 'Vessel' Has The Right To Use All The Photos & Videos You Take Of It Forever


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 19, 2019)

I’ve been reading about the whole Hudson Yards thing recently, it sounds appalling.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## petee (Mar 19, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I’ve been reading about the whole Hudson Yards thing recently, it sounds appalling.



yeh, it is.

it was built over railroad yards, a piece of the old industrial new york, not just new york, but the old industrial manhattan. now, my aesthetic/political opinions don't have to control what anyone else does (though they should), but the whole project, instead of being something of use to the working people who make the town go, is another social engineering project, bringing in "high net worth individuals" and catering to their requisites. 

this sort of thing is picking up steam fast in my own neighborhood (just east of the reservoir that editor posted pix of). lots of buildings, some 130 years old (like my own walk-up) and part of the original wave of brick building in yorkville (a very few clapboard houses remain here from earlier than that, would you believe) are being leveled and their tenants displaced - most of them elderly and on fixed incomes - to make way for the same sort of social engineering. 

it makes my blood boil.


----------



## petee (Mar 20, 2019)

lovers of NYC+photography may be interested.

Vivian Cherry, 98, Socially Aware Street Photographer, Is Dead







she had her own website, covering the '40s to the '00s, very interesting stuff.

Vivian Cherry Photography


----------



## petee (Mar 20, 2019)

editor said:


>




update
Following Outcry, Hudson Yards Tweaks Policy Over Use of Vessel Pictures


----------



## petee (May 3, 2019)

story: i recently was invited onto a chatroom for my neighborhood, which was nice, and i thought i might connect with some locals. it turns out to be populated by whingers for whom everything sucks and is deblasio's fault, including the presence of bicycles (which now have their own lanes, an intolerable thing), the completely out of control crime (there have been some muggings around here recently, which means everything is going to hell despite the fact that crimes in all seven felony categories is at an all-time low), trash is sometimes left on sidewalks (pictures! look at it!), and the state of the subways. do you know that someone saw a rat at the local subway station recently, and that some homeless people sleep on the benches? things never heard before in the history of new york city. so i had the instinct to post this bit of guerilla advertising, but i wouldn't get away with it.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2019)

Goes up in flames, but carries on working!


----------



## blossie33 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## petee (Jun 5, 2019)

up along Manhattan, east across the bronx, south over l.i. sound and into Laguardia. the picture on the title card doesn't appear in the video.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2019)

Some pics from my recent visit

































New York street art and signs – SoHo and the Bowery in forty photos


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 20, 2019)

Great photos!
I'm intrigued by the RIP Hackney Wick sign being in NYC


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2019)

https://ny.curbed.com/2019/6/27/18761177/brooklyn-red-hook-industrial-history-preservation-photo-essay











e2a: i can see those pictures in preview, but they come up as x's in the post.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 28, 2019)

Shame  hope they are able to save a few of the buildings left.


----------



## petee (Jul 14, 2019)

BLACKOUT


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2019)

Some photos of NYC in the 50's and 60's from Retronaut

The colors of New York | Considerable


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2019)

Saul Leiter also did some amazing colour shots in NYC.

Saul Leiter - A Master of Color Photography

I saw some prints of his in Somerset House a few years ago and they were stunning. All these people were shooting with slide film that we'd now consider super-slow, too.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes, love his work too.
Interesting man, I have this film on DVD, you can see it here


----------



## petee (Aug 3, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Some photos of NYC in the 50's and 60's from Retronaut
> 
> The colors of New York | Considerable



lovely!

point of order though, these look like state cops, not NYPD


----------



## petee (Aug 30, 2019)

salvation army has a dubious reputation but here is a slice of life from 1967


----------



## petee (Dec 5, 2019)

new yorkest story ever: rat carries coffee cup in subway

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/ny-coffee-rat-brooklyn-subway-20191204-qobjkhpkgbgw5hyimrdl7e2uvy-story.html


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 5, 2019)

petee said:


> new yorkest story ever: rat carries coffee cup in subway
> 
> www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/ny-coffee-rat-brooklyn-subway-20191204-qobjkhpkgbgw5hyimrdl7e2uvy-story.html



Link is 'currently unavailable in European cities'


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Link is 'currently unavailable in European cities'


 



> This rat needs its caffeine fix.
> 
> A wired subway rodent dragged a coffee cup across a Brooklyn subway platform, skittering across several yards as a bemused straphanger videotaped the mad dash.
> 
> ...


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 5, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 191948



He/she has relatives at Hoyt-Schermerhorn ? - a few brazenly cavorting in the middle of the day.


----------



## petee (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## petee (Dec 25, 2019)

seen last week


----------



## petee (Dec 25, 2019)

(couldn't get two photos in one post?)


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2020)

Photos from 20 years ago


































						New York archive photos: Street scenes, Chelsea Hotel, Twin Towers, neon, snow and rain, January 2000
					

New York is a fascinating place to visit and photograph – here’s a selection of 60+ street images taken during January 2000 – exactly twenty years ago.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## D (Jan 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Photos from 20 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So much different and also so much the same.

I just rambled about this to you elsewhere, but I think I remember this visit!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2020)

D said:


> So much different and also so much the same.
> 
> I just rambled about this to you elsewhere, but I think I remember this visit!


And here's that photo that you somehow managed to remember me taking two decades ago!!!



I wish I'd had a better camera at the time!


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 24, 2020)

Great photos   did you stay in the Chelsea Hotel?!

Twin Towers   who would have ever imagined what would happen....


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

This is wonderful











						Using AI to Colorize and Upscale a 109-Year-Old Video of New York City to 4K and 60fps
					

After the success of his last attempt at using AI to upscale a classic short film to 4K and 60fps, YouTuber Denis Shiryaev decided to take this experiment




					petapixel.com


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Great photos   did you stay in the Chelsea Hotel?!
> 
> Twin Towers   who would have ever imagined what would happen....


I stayed in the Chelsea a couple of times. It was a bit crap to be honest - the pipes clattered and banged all night!


----------



## petee (Feb 25, 2020)

editor said:


> I stayed in the Chelsea a couple of times. It was a bit crap to be honest - the pipes clattered and banged all night!



yeh i was in it once or twice, it was a hole, though you could do much worse.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 25, 2020)

editor said:


> This is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's great - I love the sounds too, makes it really come to life.


----------



## petee (Feb 26, 2020)

hahahahaha



			Redirect Notice
		


"NYPD warning about leaks to the media is leaked to the media."


----------



## Favelado (Feb 26, 2020)

Enjoyed this yesterday. Wish I had a time machine.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Enjoyed this yesterday. Wish I had a time machine.



I took that ride around that time and was definitely wary as fuck - but also excited because it was so different and wild compared to London! 







(horrific web interface here - New York Photo Gallery: index of New York photos 1986 - 2000)


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

Great pics here 































						Love, Music and Fear In New York City In The Summer 1973 - Flashbak
					

For the DOCUMERICA Project (1971-1977), the United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) hired around 70 photographers to examine the country’s decaying environment. Here we look at some of the work of Erik Calonius. Working initially as an intern for project director Gifford D. Hampshire...




					flashbak.com


----------



## Favelado (Feb 27, 2020)

I recommend the book "Do Not Give Way to Evil" if you can get hold of it. I bought it for about 15 dollars on Aamzon and then it shot up to 300 suddenly. If it's settled down again, it's one of the best collections of NY photos from that era.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 27, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Enjoyed this yesterday. Wish I had a time machine.




An R40 "slant" unit - all scrapped now , and a fleet that seemed to have no great admirers ....semi-streamlined fronts which turned out to be a design and operational nightmare. 

Came back from Brighton Beach via Coney Island last September and the area has really buffed up well , ditto the trains. Not like the 1980's when I was last down there. Really like Brooklyn I have to admit.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 27, 2020)

This how subway trains should look - 1960's Worlds Fair livery restored. Superb.


----------



## petee (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## davesgcr (Mar 4, 2020)

petee said:


>




Is he running Express or Local ? 

Not a great move really - especially as he appears to be going in the direction of an approaching train (judging by the red signal behind him) ...as ex Mayor Koch might say "Only in New York....


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Superb photos





























						Two Brothers Photographed Every Stage of the New York City Subway Construction, from 1900-1939 - Flashbak
					

In 1900, contractor Rapid Transit Subway Construction Company “embarked on not only a construction project of unprecedented scope,” writes Christopher Gray at The New York Times, “but also a program of photographic documentation without precursor.” That project was the construction of the New...




					flashbak.com


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2020)

Chop Suey   
Great photos!


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 18, 2020)

Remarkable - the sheer amount of work required to build that system - and not a project manager or Gantt chart in sight.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 18, 2020)

petee said:


>




Total cunt. I hate the plethora of 'Look at me' wankers in and around the NYC Subway sometimes. If and when the Subway shuts down for the duration, these wankers will suffer withdrawal symptoms 'cos of their temporary inability to indulge in their 'LOOK AT ME' bullshit.


----------



## petee (Mar 18, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> Total cunt. I hate the plethora of 'Look at me' wankers in and around the NYC Subway sometimes. If and when the Subway shuts down for the duration, these wankers will suffer withdrawal symptoms 'cos of their temporary inability to indulge in their 'LOOK AT ME' bullshit.



oh i agree. i don't know 
1: if the one with the camera was in on it, or just happened to be there. the other riders don't seem to like it either, per the audio.
2: why the guy in the suit was watching and then ran after the cyclist - getting in on it? if plainclothes, why get on the tracks and not just chase from the platform?

just to say, look-at-me types have been around the subways forever. they used to cover it in graffiti.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 18, 2020)

petee said:


> oh i agree. i don't know
> 1: if the one with the camera was in on it, or just happened to be there. the other riders don't seem to like it either, per the audio.
> 2: why the guy in the suit was watching and then ran after the cyclist - getting in on it? if plainclothes, why get on the tracks and not just chase from the platform?
> 
> just to say, look-at-me types have been around the subways forever. they used to cover it in graffiti.



I'm less tolerant of shit like this these days because I have two tech-obsessed, impressionable sons, and they think the most important goal in life is to be a YouTube star with millions of subscribers and the accompanying monetized accounts.

I just know 'LOOK AT ME' wanker videos like this go viral, and will eventually turn up on their recommended list on social media. It boils my piss.


----------



## petee (Mar 23, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> I'm less tolerant of shit like this these days because I have two tech-obsessed, impressionable sons



do they still have their proletarian democracy t-shirts?


----------



## petee (Mar 23, 2020)

from this morning, 11:30 - noon. the middle of a weekday mind.
it's a wretched day, there was hail this morning which changed over to a driving cold rain, which will stick around another 6 hours i understand.
but i'm guessing 90% of this is the PAUSE order.

herald square BMT.



the Q i boarded



my stop


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2020)

petee said:


> do they still have their proletarian democracy t-shirts?



That was my t-shirt.   

It's a bit weathered at this point - and I'd have to lose 10lbs to properly fit into it atm - but I was still happy to wear it. I was going to wear it to  a Saturday night darts night in my local bar, to see if it would confuse the guys wearing the Blue Lives Matter t-shirts.

Lest we forget (from 2012):


----------



## petee (Mar 23, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> the guys wearing the Blue Lives Matter t-shirts.



'kin 'ell man how do you deal with that. i've got cousins i cut off because of shit like that.
if any of these show up it is your obligation to the class to put their lights out. i'll bail you.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2020)

petee said:


> 'kin 'ell man how do you deal with that. i've got cousins i cut off because of shit like that.
> if any of these show up it is your obligation to the class to put their lights out. i'll bail you.



It's so fucking noisy in there with the shitty American 90s skate punk music played at full volume that I can never a word anyone says, but a couple of them wear their T shirts with pride. And, yes, they are from Staten Island and New Jersey.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2020)

petee said:


> from this morning, 11:30 - noon. the middle of a weekday mind.
> it's a wretched day, there was hail this morning which changed over to a driving cold rain, which will stick around another 6 hours i understand.
> but i'm guessing 90% of this is the PAUSE order.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that - you are a true New Yorker to use the name "BMT" in standard conversation.


----------



## petee (Mar 26, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Thank you for that - you are a true New Yorker to use the name "BMT" in standard conversation.



well, i'm a new yorker of a certain age ...


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2020)

petee said:


> well, i'm a new yorker of a certain age ...



Keep using it ! - you know I am a huge subway fan (obsessive even) , but when the new air con cars came in the 1970;s , some die hard local on the Sea Beach line said "Brooklyn ain't Brooklyn without dem old BMT cars" ........and when we were over last fall , a friend of a friend mad my day by advising to us go back on the  Seventh Avenue IRT ! Again a man of a certain age ....


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> Keep using it ! - you know I am a huge subway fan (obsessive even) , but when the new air con cars came in the 1970;s , some die hard local on the Sea Beach line said "Brooklyn ain't Brooklyn without dem old BMT cars" ........and when we were over last fall , a friend of a friend mad my day by advising to us go back on the  Seventh Avenue IRT ! Again a man of a certain age ....



my parents and them only ever spoke of the subways that way. it was sometime in my adulthood that i learned that every line had always had its own letter or number (or at least since a long time if not from the start).


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 28, 2020)

petee said:


> my parents and them only ever spoke of the subways that way. it was sometime in my adulthood that i learned that every line had always had its own letter or number (or at least since a long time if not from the start).



There was a major campaign by the TA in the 1970's to try and sort out the horrible complications of the system (where routes had names - rather than the much simpler idea of route codes and letters , in a simplified style - so the IND "Concourse - 8th Ave Local" became the "CC" local , then today's "C") 

The new maps certainly changed the perception , but Walter Hill's superb film "The Warriors" (1979) - in the opening scene of one of the guys studying a map, shows the new system but retains in small letters IRT , IND , BMT as necessary. Probably to he;p the older generation !  - after all , unification to all city owned only happened in 1941.! 

Thanks for replying


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 1, 2020)

Coney Island 1940 - from the days before social distancing


----------



## petee (Apr 2, 2020)

taken one block from where i live, not by me but in the neighborhood rag, middle of a weekday too.






(that's The Jeffersons' building to the left)


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Lockdown pics






















						In photos: the deserted streets of New York during the coronavirus lockdown, April 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Jim, our resident New York snapper, took to the deserted streets of Manhattan recently and sent us these scenes of the city in full coronavirus lockdown: More about New York See more New York photos: On this blog In the large NYC photo gallery Chat about New York New York forum For all the latest




					www.urban75.org


----------



## D (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Lockdown pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT.  ARE YOU HERE? <3


----------



## D (Apr 9, 2020)

D said:


> WAIT.  ARE YOU HERE? <3


oh ha! Jim took them.   Never mind.


----------



## D (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> Lockdown pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ps the city in "lockdown" (which it isn't really in - stay at home, yes, but I think lockdown is a little inaccurate, given the volume of people that still need to go to work and how that is currently happening) looks VERY different depending on where you are.


----------



## petee (Apr 9, 2020)

hey, i'm here too.

herald square, 9 pm but it would be packed at that time anyway.



park ave, middle of a workday. not completely deserted.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 10, 2020)

Short film from the artist JR about a project he did in New York City...


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 10, 2020)

petee said:


> taken one block from where i live, not by me but in the neighborhood rag, middle of a weekday too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple of days ago I took the R train into Manhattan in the middle of the afternoon, and for about 12 stops - spanning both Brooklyn and Manhattan - I was the only person in my long carriage. Add a wee bit of graffiti and it would have been like one of those New York movies from the 70s.


----------



## petee (Apr 11, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> A couple of days ago I took the R train into Manhattan in the middle of the afternoon, and for about 12 stops - spanning both Brooklyn and Manhattan - I was the only person in my long carriage. Add a wee bit of graffiti and it would have been like one of those New York movies from the 70s.



what's sad to see is the level of homelessless. since ridership is down 75% or so, the state of the homeless is very visible in a way it isn't when the rails are jammed with commuters. penn station, the herald square stations, on the trains, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 11, 2020)

petee said:


> what's sad to see is the level of homelessless. since ridership is down 75% or so, the state of the homeless is very visible in a way it isn't when the rails are jammed with commuters. penn station, the herald square stations, on the trains, it's heartbreaking.



I've not seen as many homeless people on the trains since the calls for isolation. Maybe the city has genuinely got its finger out and actually helped them out. I hope so, of course.


----------



## petee (Apr 11, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> I've not seen as many homeless people on the trains since the calls for isolation. Maybe the city has genuinely got its finger out and actually helped them out. I hope so, of course.



i don't think there's more than usual, the desperate straits of people are just so much more visible now. it's turned my head. i too hope the city is on it.


----------



## D (Apr 11, 2020)

petee said:


> i don't think there's more than usual, the desperate straits of people are just so much more visible now. it's turned my head. i too hope the city is on it.


No, that is not the case.

The shelters are packed, congregate shelters are a disaster, and there are efforts to move people into hotels; but the city is not "on it".  









						Empty NYC hotels should be used to house the homeless: advocates
					

Advocates call for the city to use 30,000 of its vacant hotel rooms to house homeless New Yorkers during the coronavirus pandemic.




					ny.curbed.com


----------



## petee (Apr 11, 2020)

D said:


> but the city is not "on it".



no need for snark. it's an awful situation, and a person can hope that some agencies are acting on a plan. the coronavirus limits interpersonal contact, requires people to work remotely, etc. how is this affecting outreach? the news this morning has a piece showing sources of funding for using empty hotel rooms. now how to make it happen.


----------



## petee (Apr 11, 2020)

update






						NYC Will Move 6,000 Homeless Into Hotels During The Pandemic - Gothamist
					

Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




					gothamist.com


----------



## petee (May 3, 2020)




----------



## petee (May 13, 2020)

DSNY starts cooking show.

_New York City's garbage pickup agency launched its own cooking show on YouTube this week to address culinary challenges during the new coronavirus pandemic. 

Viewers will learn how to cook with old kale and to make a broccoli cheese toast a 4-year-old may or may not eat.

"You wanna try it?" Smitten Kitchen founder Deb Perelman asks of her young daughter, proffering the toast she has just taught us to make. "No? You're just going to lick it? OK."_









						NYC Sanitation Department Debuts Coronavirus Cooking Show
					

The new normal is not normal.




					patch.com
				




it has serious intent.

_While the city insists there is no food shortage, New Yorkers are losing jobs at record rates and can face hourslong lines to get inside grocery stores tasked with social distancing.

So as the city rushes to amp up its free food delivery service — with help from newly appointed "Food Czar" and Sanitation head Kathryn Garcia — the department is stepping up to do its part._


----------



## petee (May 20, 2020)

NYC in one picture


----------



## editor (May 21, 2020)

Love this story: Manhattan’s Last Farmhouse
























						Manhattan's Last Farmhouse
					

In the midst of towering apartments and neon-lit bodegas, you’ll find the Dyckman Farmhouse, Manhattan’s oldest abode and only farmhouse. The white clapboard cottage has been perched on a hilltop on present-day Broadway for 234 years, slipping under the radar of tourists and New Yorkers alike...




					www.messynessychic.com
				




Learn more about stopping by the farm here.


----------



## petee (May 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Love this story: Manhattan’s Last Farmhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent find. one of the few buildings left which pre-dates the grid.
this is another:





						Mount Vernon Hotel Museum and Garden - Manhattan Sideways
					






					sideways.nyc
				



notice that it's skew to the street:


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

It's easy. It's breezy. It's urban. It's coastal.

It's fucking expensive 











						Home - The Copper
					

The Copper is pivotally located with access to all major transportation. Be Uptown, Midtown, Downtown, or in Brooklyn within minutes or fly to the Hamptons in half an hour.




					americancopper.nyc


----------



## blossie33 (May 23, 2020)

Very interesting design, I'd love to look around - is it rental only?


----------



## editor (May 24, 2020)

More great pics from Flashbak













































						People of Harlem, New York in July 1970 - Flashbak
					

“In Harlem, Negro policemen are feared more than whites, for they have more to prove and fewer ways to prove it” ― James Baldwin, Notes of a Native Son     Jack Garofalo (1923 – 2004) was on assignment for Paris Match magazine when he took these photo of Harlem, New York City in July … Continue...




					flashbak.com


----------



## petee (May 25, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

NYC Summer of '38

































						New York City in the Summer of 1938 - Flashbak
					

New York City in the summer of 1938 was wet. On June 28, 1.69 inches of rain fell on the city – a record for the date. On July 23, 2.40 inches of rain fell. Minding where they stepped, photographers Jack Allison, Sheldon Dick, Walker Evans and Russell Lee photographed the city as pat of …...




					flashbak.com


----------



## petee (Jun 18, 2020)

editor said:


> New York City in the Summer of 1938 - Flashbak
> 
> 
> New York City in the summer of 1938 was wet. On June 28, 1.69 inches of rain fell on the city – a record for the date. On July 23, 2.40 inches of rain fell. Minding where they stepped, photographers Jack Allison, Sheldon Dick, Walker Evans and Russell Lee photographed the city as pat of …...
> ...



top stuff. the one i left here is about about a mile from me, next neighborhood south, and i have this picture in my collection. you'll see the space behind the fence has a shack. that's not torn down and waiting re-building, that may be the original structure on the site, an actual residence. and the clotheslines, i had them until about 35 years ago, when they disappeared not by my wish.  the hi-rise behind is the sign of things to come.


----------



## petee (Jul 29, 2020)

Customers Who Refused Masks Assault Trader Joe’s Workers, Send One to the Hospital
					

The men pummeled one employee with a wooden paddle, ripped off another employee's mask, and pulled the hair of a third worker, according to an NYPD spokesperson.




					www.vice.com
				




*"Customers Who Refused Masks Assault Trader Joe’s Workers, Send One to the Hospital*

The men pummeled one employee with a wooden paddle, ripped off another employee's mask, and pulled the hair of a third worker, according to an NYPD spokesperson.

On July 14, two customers entered a Trader Joe’s grocery store in the Murray Hill neighborhood of Manhattan without masks. They refused orders from workers to wear a mask, and began assaulting workers there, according to employees of the store and the New York City Police Department.


The men are both in their 30s, and the altercation occurred just before closing time, according to a spokesperson for the police department.

One of the customers ripped a mask off the face of the employee who’d asked them to wear masks, pummeled an employee over the head with a wooden paddle, and pulled the hair of a third worker, according to the police spokesperson. The employee who was pummeled with the wooden paddle (used by Trader Joe's cashiers to signal that they're ready to checkout a new customer) started bleeding from the head and had to go to the hospital, according to an employee who witnessed the incident. Trader Joe's has still not publicly acknowledged the incident and did not respond to a request for comment.


“Don’t make me get my gun,” one of the customers yelled, according to the NYPD spokesperson."

something tells me these boyos aren't from murray hill








						Murray Hill, Manhattan: Where the Old and New Meet (Published 2017)
					

In a neighborhood known for its historic landmarks, sleek towers are rising near the East River, attracting new, younger residents.




					www.google.com
				




e2a cops today pinched those two.


----------



## petee (Nov 9, 2020)

Fireball caught over the East Coast on Nov 8
					

The AMS received more than 280 reports so far about a fireball event that occurred over Connecticut on November 8th, 2020 around 19:22 EST (November  9th, 02:22 Universal Time). The AMS #2020-5441 event was mainly seen from the Connecticut & New York, but we also received reports from...




					www.amsmeteors.org
				






			Redirect Notice


----------



## petee (Nov 20, 2020)

an owl stowed away inside the Rockefeller xmas tree


----------



## petee (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## petee (Nov 26, 2020)

petee said:


> an owl stowed away inside the Rockefeller xmas tree




update


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 26, 2020)

I guess the subway will not be running the "Holiday Train" this year in December.? 

A shame , as it defines the season to me over here , along with the Rockefeller Tree etc.  Ah well . maybe another year. (or decade)


----------



## petee (Nov 26, 2020)

davesgcr said:


> I guess the subway will not be running the "Holiday Train" this year in December.?



dunno, tbh. if the subways are running, why not the holiday train?
by the way, are you familiar with the ERA? i have a few, long-ago connections with it.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 26, 2020)

petee said:


> dunno, tbh. if the subways are running, why not the holiday train?
> by the way, are you familiar with the ERA? i have a few, long-ago connections with it.



Yes , thanks know a bit about ERA and a good friend from the Bronx is sending me next year's special subway calender ! 

I suppose it would be regarded as a "diversion" when the system is just a bit cash strapped , even though I understand a lot of the preparation is done voluntarily by interested and loyal staff. Shame though - as it gets quite a lot of good PR for the city and the subway.  Just glad I came over last year for the Brighton Beach fest , and to get an R32 back from Hoyt on our final trip on the system............


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 28, 2020)

Interesting article about Westbeth Artists Housing in New York's West Village from 2019.








						Westbeth Artists Housing Has Been a Haven to New York Artists for 50 Years | Artsy
					

Fifty years after Westbeth Artists Housing was founded, its elderly residents reflect back on life in the bohemian utopia.




					www.artsy.net


----------



## petee (Nov 28, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Interesting article about Westbeth Artists Housing in New York's West Village from 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that' where the Brecht Forum was located too.


----------



## petee (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## petee (Jan 9, 2021)

there are I'm afraid 100 stories like this (including some from my own usually-placid neighborhood)


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2021)

Some good news at last!



> By December, they were behind on $395 million of debt backed by mortgage bonds, almost 150 times the level a year earlier, according to Trepp data on commercial mortgage-backed securities. Tenants in rent-stabilized units owe at least $1 billion in rent and wealthier ones are fleeing the city, leaving behind vacancies and pushing newly-built luxury towers into foreclosure.
> 
> For years, as crime dwindled and rent climbed in New York, investors gobbled up apartment buildings. But with the city’s economy and culture crushed by Covid-19, mounting job losses have derailed the gentrification boom and put financial pressure on landlords.
> 
> ...












						NYC Apartment Landlords Getting Burned in Gentrification Crash
					

(Bloomberg) -- New York’s apartment investors are suddenly waist-deep in distress.By December, they were behind on $395 million of debt backed by mortgage bonds, almost 150 times the level a year earlier, according to Trepp data on commercial mortgage-backed securities. Tenants in...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## petee (Jan 31, 2021)

_The developers who are in the most trouble pushed hard into Harlem and the Brooklyn hipster hubs of Crown Heights, Flatbush and Bushwick, squeezing out working-class residents by building new expensive units. Now, they’re grappling with eviction bans and new tenant protections as rent falls across New York. _

this is my worry for the extension of the 2nd avenue subway. it's brought unwelcome development to my neighborhood (yorkville), but not wholly out of line. however, east harlem (not the harlem mentioned above, but the one immediately north of yorkville) is a completely low-rise area. the average market rent drops by half north of 96th street. there are some modern buildings but in line physically with the tenements. if SAS is built out north, which is the plan, it certainly would be a great transit convenience, but it would bring a real-estate revolution with it. but it's not my place to tell the people in the barrio what to want.









						2nd Avenue Subway's East Harlem Extension To Move Forward: Cuomo
					

The pandemic had jeopardized the Second Avenue Subway's march into East Harlem, but Gov. Andrew Cuomo vowed this week it would be completed.




					patch.com
				



_"That will open up the East Side all the way up to Harlem for new, exciting possibilities." _
new, exciting possibilities, eh.

(just to add, i am one of the beneficiaries of the new tenant protections.)


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2021)

Superb stuff:

















						Early Colour Photographs of New York 1900-1930 - Flashbak
					

In today’s recipe we are going to use a potato to make a colour photograph. Strange but true. The Lumière brothers devised a system which used potatoes to create colour photographs or Autochromes. Now take your potatoes and crush them into itsy-bitsy pieces. Take these potato grains and and...




					flashbak.com


----------



## petee (Feb 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Superb stuff:
> 
> View attachment 252369
> 
> ...



thanks, those are great.

i have this turn of mind where i think that scenes i see in b&w are from A Previous Age, might as well be old rome or whatever. this despite that fact that early snaps of me are in b&w. but colorization really humanizes things. the couple in the first picture would look smashing today even, and not out of place (in our postmodernist world etc.). i wish i could wear a boater like that.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## petee (Feb 7, 2021)

here's a tidbit.









						Empire State Building company now powered entirely by wind
					

The iconic Empire State Building that has crowned Midtown Manhattan since the early 1930s is now a game changer in American architecture in a different way: by becoming completely powered with rene…




					thehill.com


----------



## petee (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## petee (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## cybershot (Mar 23, 2021)

Starting to look a little ugly with all these modern but will look shit in 20-50 years time scrapers compared to the iconic builds.


----------



## petee (Mar 24, 2021)

today's evocative NYC picture.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 20, 2021)

Subway to Studio 54 - New York photos by Willy Spiller 1977 - 85



Link here Subway to Studio 54: a bygone New York – in pictures


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

I remember walking down this super-sleazy street in the 80s and seeing a cockroach the size of a big mouse!




















						1980s Snapshots of New York City's 42nd Street - Flashbak
					

Little “nifties” from the Fifties, Innocent and sweet; Sexy ladies from the Eighties, Who are indiscreet. – 42nd Street by Al Dubin, Johnny Mercer and Harry Warren       Way back in the late 80s, right before 42nd Street was sweep clean and purified with Disney goodness, you could still enjoy...




					flashbak.com


----------



## petee (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Waterwheel (May 23, 2021)

This is one of my favourite New York films. It came out in 1981. It is far superior to the 2011 remake starring Russell Brand:


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2021)

not a joke, they nypd has a two-man bee squad


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 1, 2021)

New York city 1800's


----------



## petee (Aug 13, 2021)

we're almost at 9 million

SWEATING YET, LONDON?






						NYC's Population Hits A Record 8.8 Million, According To 2020 Census - Gothamist
					

Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




					gothamist.com


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 13, 2021)

petee said:


> we're almost at 9 million
> 
> SWEATING YET, LONDON?
> 
> ...



Heavy growth in Brooklyn one gathers ....(I shamefully read the "free" Post on line , which reported same - yes I know I should be ashamed)


----------



## petee (Sep 9, 2021)

some of yiz may like these






						Wayne Sorce Made 1980s New York Look Fabulous - Flashbak
					

“For me, photography is very important in that it exists because of everything else” – Wayne Sorce, 1973   Chicago-born photographer Wayne Sorce (1946 – 2015)  left behind and enviable body of work. In 2017, the Joseph Bellows Gallery in California marked his career in Urban Colour, an...




					flashbak.com


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 11, 2021)

Tate clip of Bruce Davidson talking about his New York subway photographs from the 1980's.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 11, 2021)

Truly wonderful -I have that book and much enjoyed over the years being a (truly) subway obsessive. Kudos for his work and making such a good record of the times. A brave man in many respects , - but then so were not just the riders, but those staff who took out the no 2 train to Flatbush Avenue (say) on the "midnight" shifts. 

A different era all right. Well recorded.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm going to have another go at posting this - link didn't seem to work well last night   
This is a full length film (2013) I watched about street photographers in New York which I thought was very good.



I'm hoping it won't come up with just the age warning on it!


----------



## petee (Nov 16, 2021)

old ad, in the news again as the company has been sold and the top concern is that the ads will continue.

my own fave


----------



## petee (Nov 26, 2021)

how cute!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 26, 2021)

petee said:


> how cute!


Depends on your definition of cute!


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 4, 2021)

Interesting film about New York's lost skyscraper, the Singer Tower (demolished 1969)
Amazing building construction!


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2022)

Hoping to get out there this coming August for my deferred 50th. 

Looking at apartments and have narrowed it down to one on Chambers St. in TriBeCa and one further north on Mercer north of Canal. 

The southern apartment is a bit nicer but from memory the area north of Canal is a bit more interesting. However I haven’t been to that bit for 15 years, so…

Anyone cares to pitch in? petee? Will be taking the teenage daughters there for their first visit and so an interesting area for them to wander around is high on the wish list. Ta.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 24, 2022)

Winot said:


> Hoping to get out there this coming August for my deferred 50th.
> 
> Looking at apartments and have narrowed it down to one on Chambers St. in TriBeCa and one further north on Mercer north of Canal.
> 
> ...


Of the 2, I would say Mercer St being close to Chinatown, Little Italy and being more central so closer to midtown as well as not far from World Trade Center area.


----------



## petee (Jan 26, 2022)

Winot said:


> Hoping to get out there this coming August for my deferred 50th.
> 
> Looking at apartments and have narrowed it down to one on Chambers St. in TriBeCa and one further north on Mercer north of Canal.
> 
> ...



hi Winot. those two locations aren't too far apart, maybe half a mile, and you could easily get from one to the other. that walk would be nice in itself. 

i first went to SoHo in high school with a friend since we'd been told that there was part-time work at the UPS sorting facility. it was still industrial and deserted and scary then and the job was form 11 pm - 3 am so we said noooo. then came the lofts, then the clubs, then the boutiques, and by now it's thoroughly gentrified though I haven't been in that part of town in years. it does have the cast-iron architecture and a few cobblestone streets and some famous new-yorky places nearby - katz's delicatessen, the tenement museum, washington square park, chinatown - and it would be very nice. 

chambers street is in the government district. it's also near interesting places, more of them in fact: the african burial ground, brooklyn bridge, the irish famine memorial, castle clinton, battery park where new amsterdam began, and which gives a view of the whole of new york harbor and you have to take the staten island ferry ride. you can't miss with either location.


----------



## Winot (Jan 26, 2022)

petee said:


> hi Winot. those two locations aren't too far apart, maybe half a mile, and you could easily get from one to the other. that walk would be nice in itself.
> 
> i first went to SoHo in high school with a friend since we'd been told that there was part-time work at the UPS sorting facility. it was still industrial and deserted and scary then and the job was form 11 pm - 3 am so we said noooo. then came the lofts, then the clubs, then the boutiques, and by now it's thoroughly gentrified though I haven't been in that part of town in years. it does have the cast-iron architecture and a few cobblestone streets and some famous new-yorky places nearby - katz's delicatessen, the tenement museum, washington square park, chinatown - and it would be very nice.
> 
> chambers street is in the government district. it's also near interesting places, more of them in fact: the african burial ground, brooklyn bridge, the irish famine memorial, castle clinton, battery park where new amsterdam began, and which gives a view of the whole of new york harbor and you have to take the staten island ferry ride. you can't miss with either location.


Great info many thanks. I went for the SoHo place in the end but will be sure to check out the southern sites. We are there for 9 days so plenty of time.


----------



## petee (Mar 16, 2022)

pardon my politics


----------



## mod (Mar 22, 2022)

From a weekend i had there back in 2013.


Harlem.


Harlem.


Brooklyn.


Brooklyn


----------



## petee (Mar 29, 2022)

our new mayor, who is such an improvement over the radicalBLMliberalcommunist mayor.





__





						Dozens of city workers sent to clear homeless encampment under BQE - Gothamist
					

Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




					gothamist.com


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 30, 2022)

Girls in the Windows taken on East 58th Street by Ormond Gigli in 1960


...and the story behind it here....








						“Girls in the Windows”: The Real Story Behind an Iconic New York Photo | TIME.com
					

Ormond Gigli's whimsical image captures the city's history



					entertainment.time.com


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 6, 2022)

This new skyscraper looks like a giant.








						111 West 57th Street - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2022)

Man, it is very tall and very thin.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 6, 2022)

Not sure I'd want to be in the thin bit at the top in a stiff wind.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Not sure I'd want to be in the thin bit at the top in a stiff wind.


No, nor me!
Amazing views etc but definitely not my thing - I'd feel very cut off and vulnerable up on the high levels.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 6, 2022)

Seems to be an influx of them in Mid town Manhattan, no doubt like the other one on the right here, people will be complaining about the lack of build quality within in the next few months and attempting to sue the developers.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 6, 2022)

What a crazy building. Seems so much taller than those around it but that might be a slight trick of the angle. 
I was in New York in 2019 and was struck by how many high rises were going up in Manhattan. The skyline almost unrecognisable from a decade or so ago.


----------



## petee (Apr 19, 2022)

citteh kitteh, 1951


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2022)

editor said:


> Man, it is very tall and very thin.
> 
> View attachment 317404



Some more on this one









						See Inside the World’s Skinniest Skyscraper
					

On the famed Billionaire’s Row, SHoP Architects and Studio Sofield have delivered on a long-awaited promise




					www.architecturaldigest.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 20, 2022)

Interest short film about the architecture of New York apartments.


----------



## bcuster (Aug 3, 2022)

Fear of Rampant Crime Is Derailing New York City’s Recovery
					

The perception of crime outweighs the reality of the numbers.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## bcuster (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 10, 2022)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cmon-you-hairy-arsed-anarchists-mutual-aid.29454/page-5#post-17798026


----------



## petee (Aug 11, 2022)

the memory of this popped into my head. 1973. good band mind and as i remember it we new york kids had some sympathy for these canucks.


----------



## petee (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2022)

Love the way the plane's shadow comes into view as the plane descends toward the runway!


----------



## petee (Dec 17, 2022)

love the Aaron Copeland music too.


----------

